# Maltese clubs



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

is anyone here a member of any local or national Maltese clubs, I know they are out there just dont hear alot about them


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I'm not a member but the lady I bought Bentley from is really involved and in showing, I think she is involved in a local chapter.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't belong to any since I don't show....but was considering joining the Central Valley Maltese Club. Just am not sure of what it all entails. I figured even if I just paid dues to belong it was hopefully supporting the advancement of the Maltese breed.










Here are the four major clubs across the country listed on the American Maltese Association website. After you get to the site just click on "member clubs" to the left in the menu boxes.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/


----------



## MaltOrama (Mar 7, 2007)

> is anyone here a member of any local or national Maltese clubs, I know they are out there just dont hear alot about them[/B]


There is the American Maltese Association that covers the United States, they are the parent club to the Central Valley Maltese Club located in Cal. then there is Pacific Rim Maltese Club located in Oregon, then the Evergreen Maltese Club located in Washington State, and also Miami Maltese Club of Florida. These are all good Clubs with good information, you can look them up on the AMA web-site.
Arthur and Niki


----------

